# Show us your garage!



## kds

I want to see how everyone has their garage set up and organized!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Great idea for a thread!!! Once I get mine cleaned and a little more organized I will post some pics up here for sure!!


----------



## J_nick

I meant to get mine cleaned up this weekend but it didn't happen. Plus my parents brought over a truck load of my stuff from their garage. So it looks even worse


----------



## Ware

THE thread that motivated all TLF members to clean up their garage... :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cavan806

Ware said:


> THE thread that motivated all TLF members to clean up their garage... :lol: :thumbup:


Exactly!

I have some folks coming over to build a 12x12' shed on Thursday for all my yard equipment. It will be nice to actually be able to use my garage for parking cars in again. My 260 B takes up a lot of room when you have the wheels on it.


----------



## kds

I posted this thread because I need to get ideas how to organize. I currently need to get the ceiling re-drywalled and then paint the inside of the garage, then I can organize. It sounds like none of us are organized!


----------



## ericgautier

How about "Show us your garage or shed?"


----------



## GrassDaddy

I can show a shot of my shelf but the whole garage no way too embarrassing!


----------



## Pete1313

This thread makes me feel better.. glad I'm not the only one with a messy garage!


----------



## SGrabs33

Haha, 9 posts and no pictures yet.

I have no shame, though I wish it was a bit more organized. Maybe once I get rid of a few mowers :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## kds

All of you are weenies, except for SGrabs33...










I really need a tool chest and shelves. I'm going to get rid of one of the workbenches.










I have this little cubby under the stairs, which is nice. The snowblower hasn't been used yet.










The poop tube leaked. Doesn't leak anymore but I want to replace the rest of it with some nice PVC tubing. Then I can re-drywall the ceiling, paint everything, and get some wall organization going.


----------



## MrMeaner

I am doing some rearranging today and will post some pics soon of the garage and back shop area where all of my lawn equipment stuff is stored.


----------



## MrMeaner

I snapped this one off this mowing since I had both mowers in the garage - most of my equipment including both mowers, aerator and other items are usually in the shop garage area. I was doing some maintenance on both and adjusting the reel HOC among other things.


----------



## Redtenchu

This is the normal chaos in my garage!


----------



## lagerman72

Redtenchu said:


> This is the normal chaos in my garage!


Nice election sign!


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal chaos in my garage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice election sign!
Click to expand...

:lol:

The website is down right now - I only run it during campaign season.


----------



## wardconnor

lagerman72 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the normal chaos in my garage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice election sign!
Click to expand...

What is this circled?


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> What is this circled?


VonHaus 2 in 1 Lawn Dethatcher & Aerator - 12 Amp 13" Corded Electric - Review
 :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

I have a spec home with a small garage. The thing that saved me was installing these metal shelves on the ceiling.


----------



## Ware

Okay, okay - here's mine...










:lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL :laugh:


----------



## ericgautier

dfw_pilot said:


> I have a spec home with a small garage. The thing that saved me was installing these metal shelves on the ceiling.


I like the ceiling storage racks! :thumbup: Gives me ideas for mine.


----------



## Reelnutt

Here is all my crap


----------



## GrassDaddy

Sheesh all these "messy" garages and "small" garages. THIS is what a small messy garage looks like...



We heat with wood pellets so every winter 2 tons of pellets are in there. By spring time its a disaster cuz you can hardly move in there. Usually Ive had it sorted out by now hahaa


----------



## dfw_pilot

Lots of people have rugs and "car"pet in their garages. I guess I'll need to go buy some!


----------



## SGrabs33

dfw_pilot said:


> Lots of people have rugs and "car"pet in their garages. I guess I'll need to go buy some!


Literally thinking he same thing. Gotta keep the reels off the cold floor and keep them warm!


----------



## J_nick

Here is my shop. Dirty as hell, I need to build some shelves to keep everything off the ground and organized. My panoramic photo wouldn't load to postimg so here it is broken into 3 pictures


----------



## wardconnor

Reelnutt said:


> Here is all my crap


I can see why your Reelnutt.

I count 4 reel mowers in there. Good work there. I love reel mowers.


----------



## Togo

Here is the garage but I don't keep much of the lawn stuff in there



Here is the shed that I keep all my lawn gear in...


----------



## Sidney

I'm thinking some of these are "staged". lol!!


----------



## Tex86

:? Just spent the entire day hanging up and overhead storage I've had sitting in my garage for 3 months. It took me a while cause i didn't have the socket adapters needed, and my impact drill went out on me. Oh well, since my b-day is 7/3 I bought myself a new 18V drill and Impact Drill on sale for $100.00. #winning

A few beers and a bunch of profanity, I got it done. Next step is to install the other one, and to cut some plywood and finally utilize my attic space!

It's funny 'cause the wife is terrified to park her car under it as one of our cats like to lay on her car directly below the overhead. Definitely don't want to do a clean up on that front.


----------



## SGrabs33

Tex86 said:


> :? Just spent the entire day hanging up and overhead storage I've had sitting in my garage for 3 months. It took me a while cause i didn't have the socket adapters needed, and my impact drill went out on me. Oh well, since my b-day is 7/3 I bought myself a new 18V drill and Impact Drill on sale for $100.00. #winning
> 
> A few beers and a bunch of profanity, I got it done. Next step is to install the other one, and to cut some plywood and finally utilize my attic space!
> 
> It's funny 'cause the wife is terrified to park her car under it as one of our cats like to lay on her car directly below the overhead. Definitely don't want to do a clean up on that front.


That looks great! It's crazy how fast those things get filled up and then we just fill the garage with more stuff 😱


----------



## Tex86

You couldn't be more correct sgrabs. I have one more to place up there on the right side, however, my water line runs up there so I habe to be careful. So I'm still deciding on where I can fit it.

It was hilarious as I spent 2 hours using a stud finder and measuring the ceiling to drill the holes. After 30 holes in my dry wall I realized the box had a template. You find the stud, mark the holes on each side of the template, and then drill and install. That's when most of the profanity occurred.


----------



## SGrabs33

Tex86 said:


> It was hilarious as I spent 2 hours using a stud finder and measuring the ceiling to drill the holes. After 30 holes in my dry wall I realized the box had a template. You find the stud, mark the holes on each side of the template, and then drill and install. That's when most of the profanity occurred.


Haha, tell me about it. I put up a few "Mighty Shelves" a year ago or so over my garage doors. I was able to find the studs reasonably easy on the right side of the beam but had a hell of a time with the left side. I figured the stud would run along the same route but I came to find out that they change the direction of the studs 90 degrees on the other side of the beam. Needless to say, I have a bit of swiss cheese drywall on the left side.





FYI for anyone looking for additional storage space these work great. It was a great way to use the space that is usually unusable. I think it cost me around $250 total. Each of the three shelves are around 8 feet wide and 3 feet deep.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I like it, SGrabs33! I would like to add a few of those above my garage door.

One wrinkle with anything ceiling mounted, is that a lot of shelving needs a more sturdy connection than engineered joists provide. I checked old pictures of when we built the house, and sure enough, the garage has engineered joists. So I ran 2x6 across them and connected my selves to them. It's not perfect, looks a bit untidy, but it works.


----------



## Tex86

SGrabs33 said:


> Haha, tell me about it. I put up a few "Mighty Shelves" a year ago or so over my garage doors. I was able to find the studs reasonably easy on the right side of the beam but had a hell of a time with the left side. I figured the stud would run along the same route but I came to find out that they change the direction of the studs 90 degrees on the other side of the beam. Needless to say, I have a bit of swiss cheese drywall on the left side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for anyone looking for additional storage space these work great. It was a great way to use the space that is usually unusable. I think it cost me around $250 total. Each of the three shelves are around 8 feet wide and 3 feet deep.


I was going to ask where you got those, or if you designed and assembled them yourself. I was thinking about building one myself and attaching it to the adjacent side of my garage where the pipe is located.. However, I'd need another set of eyes to get up in my attack to ensure I'm not drilling the pipe. I'm sure the wife would be happy with me if I did so.

Also, I'm liking where you positioned those above the garage door between the ceiling. I'd like to utilize that same area, but since my water line runs nearly the full length of my ceiling almost to my garage door, I just prefer to avoid that risk all together. But that's just the first time homeowner talking as I'm sure it'd be fine if, as I said, had a set of eyes in the attic.


----------



## Tex86

dfw_pilot said:


> I like it, SGrabs33! I would like to add a few of those above my garage door.
> 
> One wrinkle with anything ceiling mounted, is that a lot of shelving needs a more sturdy connection than engineered joists provide. I checked old pictures of when we built the house, and sure enough, the garage has engineered joists. So I ran 2x6 across them and connected my selves to them. It's not perfect, looks a bit untidy, but it works.


Makes sense. I remember seeing your garage that you posted in this thread as it actually inspired me to organize my garage and install these overhead assemblies. I also saw those 2x6's you added on yours. I have a bunch of extra wood from building our grill deck that I could probably utilize to make sure it's structurally sound.

My issue was the screws the manufactere provided weren't long enough to drill through the 2x6 and into the stud. Looking back I should have researched or posted on here on what screws you used that could not only clear the 2x6 and stud.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I used 4 or 5 inch deck screws.


----------



## SGrabs33

Thank you both for the kind words. I would highly recommend these shelves!



dfw_pilot said:


> One wrinkle with anything ceiling mounted, is that a lot of shelving needs a more sturdy connection than engineered joists provide. I checked old pictures of when we built the house, and sure enough, the garage has engineered joists. So I ran 2x6 across them and connected my selves to them. It's not perfect, looks a bit untidy, but it works.


I am hoping I am well covered in this regard. Each eye hook goes into the 2x4's you can see in the pictures. Each 2x4 is attached to every ceiling joist it runs by with a Spax Screw. Those screws are extremely hefty.


----------



## Tex86

dfw_pilot said:


> I used 4 or 5 inch deck screws.


Good to know. I have those left over from the deck (duh) but I was unsure about the strength of those.


----------



## kds

Finally got my garage repaired, repainted, and organized! (Previously on TLF)










It was so, so satisfying to roll paint onto the old cinder block wall.



















I love the Rubbermaid FastTrack rail system. It's just too bad the hooks cost more than the rails themselves, otherwise I'd have them on all the walls! The baskets on the right hold dog stuff (tennis balls, Chuck-It, K9 Kannon, spare collar for swimming, bumpers, poop bags) and car cleaning solutions. The garage door track makes it look like the FastTracks are crooked but they're not.










The new 40" DeWalt tool chest I picked up from Home Depot yesterday. They said it was the first one they sold at the store. It came out late fall/early winter and I had been eyeing it ever since. With credit card reward points, Memorial Day Behr paint rebates, a Lowe's 10% off coupon (Home Depot accepts competitor coupons), and opening a Home Depot account for $50 off, it was practically free. The website says it comes with a DeWalt Bluetooth job site speaker but I didn't get one, I was pretty bummed about that. I e-mailed Home Depot to see why it wasn't included. The Surface 3 got relegated to the tool chest as well so I can play Google Music when I work in the garage and look up how to do things on YouTube.










The final result after about a week's worth of work. I scrapped one of the workbenches. Moved those wood/metal shelves from one side of the garage to the other so the girlfriend will have room to open the passenger door of the truck. Repaired the drywall ceiling where the leak occurred. Painted the ceiling (that was awful). Painted the sewage pipe that looked absolutely disgusting before. Now I'm just waiting on the hose reel to get here Tuesday then I'm all set. I have some extra fluorescent lights I want to put up too.


----------



## Ware

Very nice. I also use the Fasttrack system.


----------



## jayhawk

Most in the last decade will have engineered headers (LVL), which are stronger than equivalent 2x. I know they cost more which says a lot (in homebuilding industry). I Joists not as good for hanging? I did something similar to sgrabbs, prob over engineered ..used strong tie hangers etc. and SPAX


----------



## kolbasz

Togo said:


> Here is the garage but I don't keep much of the lawn stuff in there
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the shed that I keep all my lawn gear in...


which scag is that togo?


----------



## Togo

kolbasz said:


> which scag is that togo?


That's a belt driven 36" walk behind (SW36A-14FS)


----------



## kolbasz

Togo said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> which scag is that togo?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a belt driven 36" walk behind (SW36A-14FS)
Click to expand...

how much area do you cut? do you ever wish it was a hydro? Every time I venture into the debate of buying a used unit, there are 2 factors, size and drive type. I was considering the next size up (48?) and then hydro/belt drive. But then I wonder if I need the bigger deck.

I have a 21" walk behind and a 42" tractor. The 36" falls in the middle but is probably twice as fast as both.


----------



## Togo

kolbasz said:


> how much area do you cut? do you ever wish it was a hydro? Every time I venture into the debate of buying a used unit, there are 2 factors, size and drive type. I was considering the next size up (48?) and then hydro/belt drive. But then I wonder if I need the bigger deck.
> 
> I have a 21" walk behind and a 42" tractor. The 36" falls in the middle but is probably twice as fast as both.


My lawn area is 8,000 square feet, so it's definitely a want over need item for me but it was something I always wanted and the price and hours were right so I went for it. I started cutting lawns for my cousins company when I was 13 and it was a summer job for me for years thereafter. I always wanted my own Scag and now I'm fortunate enough to be able to have one. But I'll admit, I wouldn't say I NEED it.

Depending on the setup, (mulch vs side discharge) I get through the lawn in under 30 mins front and back, side discharge obviously being the faster of the two. I was using a 21" Honda that I had gotten at a garage sale and it works well but took a while to get through the lawn because I generally had to triple mow each pass (or more) to mulch with no clumps or had to usually double cut to bag without leaving behind clippings.

36" for me was the perfect size for a couple reasons. One, it fit well in the shed and saves me an additional 12" for other stuff and since it's more than enough for the size of my lawn I didn't really see a reason to get a 48". This actually made things a little difficult when shopping though. 48"-52" WBs are more common to see for lower prices since crews usually need 36"s specifically to get into tight gates. So there is a bit of demand for the 36"s.

Secondly, IIRC, the 48" had the same motor as the 36" (14.5HP). I knew I wanted to run the Scag Mulch kit so I figured it was better to run that motor with only two blades vs three blades thus reducing the increased load of the kit on the motor.

As for Hydro vs Belt. I've never used a hydro system and while at times I wish I had it I also am glad I don't have it. Really the only reason I would want it is because you can reverse without having to manually change into the reverse gear as you need to do with the belt drive. However that said, it isn't difficult to pull it back when needed and to be honest I almost never need to. The down side to the hydro for me was it is an additional system to service where the belt drive is very reliable and relatively low maintenance. Ultimately I wanted reliability and lower maintenance requirements over the convenience of easily reversing.

My mower I found with 50 hours on it over two seasons. The owner changed the oil at 20 hours for break in and then once each season (he had for 2 seasons total) thereafter. It came with an aluminum catcher, 2 sets of blades, extra oil/gas/air filters, and all original parts (deflector, manuals, etc). He had it listed for $3000 but sold it to me for $2600. IMO, given that the mower new goes for over $4000 plus the cost of a aluminum bagger ($350+), I felt it was a fair deal and grabbed it up. In my area I saw 48"s going for around that price to start without the accessories but I was willing to pay a little more for lower hours and the smaller size.

If I had to do it all over again though, I wouldn't change a thing. I'd still go 36" fixed deck, belt drive. It'll easily last me the life of my house.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Here are a few showing the progression of my shop from when I moved into it until now.

Just a few days after moving in.









Framing up nicer walls. 

























Hanging rock

































All painted up









Building some storage

















Work bench









Somewhat finished... I've done a few more things that aren't in this picture but rest assured it is still just as messy. No such thing as too much storage space....


----------



## SGrabs33

Llano Estacado said:


> Here are a few showing the progression of my shop from when I moved into it until now.


Looks like you may have another interesting hobby besides yard care


----------



## Llano Estacado

SGrabs33 said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few showing the progression of my shop from when I moved into it until now.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you may have another interesting hobby besides yard care
Click to expand...

Been racing RC cars off and on for the past 15 years or so. Been thinking of getting into model railroading here lately.


----------



## ericgautier

kolbasz said:


> how much area do you cut? do you ever wish it was a hydro? Every time I venture into the debate of buying a used unit, there are 2 factors, size and drive type. I was considering the next size up (48?) and then hydro/belt drive. But then I wonder if I need the bigger deck.
> 
> I have a 21" walk behind and a 42" tractor. The 36" falls in the middle but is probably twice as fast as both.


I also have a belt drive wb and love it. I cut about 13k. Had a 42" tractor but sold it to fund the wb. I went with a 48" though. Belt or hydro... will come down to budget. If you can afford the hydro, go for it. Either way, you won't regret a commercial unit.


----------



## kolbasz

Yeah, the hydro is too rich for my blood. I have seen a few units, some super old, others that just look bad. No idea on hours etc. Pictures make them look even worse, so while I think about it, just haven't acted. Only looking online, etc. Nothing serious.

The only reason I debate selling the tractor is loss of access to the pull behind Thatcher and aerator, but those aren't annual needs so I guess my time saved in mowing can go for passing to get those done when needed.


----------



## Togo

I considered buying a Dethatcher and Aerator used but then I saw that I can rent one of each for a half day every year for nearly 10-15 years before I'd break even. Granted I'm sure the tow behind options new are significantly less than a used dethatcher/aerator machine.

Honestly the amount of time the commercial machine saves cutting grass, and cutting it extremely well, does allow me to get done a lot of other things around the house. My work hours vary a lot and often on a whim so it's helpful to be able to get that much more done in a single day when I have the time to do it.


----------



## kolbasz

I mean even the thought of those times it rains and gets super long. I end up mowing in tall mushy grass because any longer and I won't be able to cut. With a commercial mower I could let things dry out and just plow through it. This and speed are my main driving factors.


----------



## Togo

Obviously this is machine specific but I've noticed so far for me, if I use the mulch kit I try not to go too much over a week in between cuts or cut when wet because it tends to clump up under the deck. If I side discharge it isn't as manicured a look but it plows through heavy growth like it wasn't even there and stripes better. I personally prefer to use the mulch kit vs side discharge but I can side discharge heavy wet growth and just double cut really quick and it's like I waited for a nice dry day.

End of the season is coming soon so keep an eye out for postings on Craigslist in your area. Lots of guys start looking to sell equipment in the off season and get their new equipment for the next season.


----------



## kolbasz

Lady near me just posted a ferris 36" for 2500, claims to be residential owner with 600 hours. Debating going to see, slightly more than I want to spend, but ferris units are nice.


----------



## ericgautier

kolbasz said:


> I mean even the thought of those times it rains and gets super long. I end up mowing in tall mushy grass because any longer and I won't be able to cut. With a commercial mower I could let things dry out and just plow through it. This and speed are my main driving factors.





Togo said:


> ..but I can side discharge heavy wet growth and just double cut really quick and it's like I waited for a nice dry day.


^ this. 

Check vid around 0:22 sec mark - 



I had to double cut but still finished in record time.


----------



## kolbasz

yep, it is videos like this that make me want one.

Turns out the one I saw is a 2005. I mean 600 hours and residential, only 1k off original price seems a bit steep. The search goes on.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I've been meaning to post in this thread for awhile but wanted to wait until I was able to clean the garage and get things semi organized. I'm constantly moving and rearranging things occasionally to be as organized as possible and the Gladiator Garage Works system makes that really easy to do.


----------



## pennstater2005

Gotta say I'm a little jealous MQ!


----------



## SGrabs33

Miter saw on the wall too, that's impressive!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Miter saw on the wall too, that's impressive!


That was the first thing I noticed - and sliding compound at that! :lol:


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Mightyquinn said:


>


This photo shows one thing I really wish I had in our garage, but is not easy to add -- a sink.

Would love to have a nice big sink in the garage.

(PS: Thanks for sharing the pics!)


----------



## Mightyquinn

ken-n-nancy said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo shows one thing I really wish I had in our garage, but is not easy to add -- a sink.
> 
> Would love to have a nice big sink in the garage.
> 
> (PS: Thanks for sharing the pics!)
Click to expand...

I had them add the sink when we were building the house as I knew it would come in handy for working out in the garage. It also makes mixing chemicals super easy too! :thumbup:

The sink actually taps into our Master Bath sinks since they are basically on the other side of the wall. I think it's just a matter of finding water lines that are already there in the wall and taping into them and having the space to put a sink.


----------



## Still learnin

I'd be embarrassed by the wreck of my garage right now. Too many projects going and not enough time.

I have been thinking about switching to the Rubbermaid fastrack or gladiator system though. I currently use the cheap a cheap version that you can configure much. Pros and cons of each for those that have them?


----------



## pennstater2005

Still learnin said:


> I'd be embarrassed by the wreck of my garage right now. Too many projects going and not enough time.
> 
> I have been thinking about switching to the Rubbermaid fastrack or gladiator system though. I currently use the cheap a cheap version that you can configure much. Pros and cons of each for those that have them?


Same here. Garage is an organized mess. Maybe I'll post a picture over the weekend. Probably not :lol:


----------



## Ware

Still learnin said:


> I'd be embarrassed by the wreck of my garage right now. Too many projects going and not enough time.
> 
> I have been thinking about switching to the Rubbermaid fastrack or gladiator system though. I currently use the cheap a cheap version that you can configure much. Pros and cons of each for those that have them?


I use the Rubbermaid FastTrack and have no complaints. I think MQ uses the Gladiator system. It might be tough to find someone who has first-hand experience with both, but I regard both as high quality systems.

I would go wall to wall (no gaps), and don't rule out a second row if your budget permits and you have a lot of stuff to hang. I did mine in phases and wish I would have put some more thought into the layout up front.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Still learnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be embarrassed by the wreck of my garage right now. Too many projects going and not enough time.
> 
> I have been thinking about switching to the Rubbermaid fastrack or gladiator system though. I currently use the cheap a cheap version that you can configure much. Pros and cons of each for those that have them?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Rubbermaid FastTrack and have no complaints. I think MQ uses the Gladiator system. It might be tough to find someone who has first-hand experience with both, but I regard both as high quality systems.
> 
> I would go wall to wall (no gaps), and don't rule out a second row if your budget permits and you have a lot of stuff to hang. I did mine in phases and wish I would have put some more thought into the layout up front.
Click to expand...

Didn't realize you had so much Scott's/Miracle Gro stuff in your garage Ware :lol:

I agree with Ware, that you can't go wrong with either system. The great thing about them is you can start off small and build it from there as that is what I did with mine. I've lived in this house for 11 years and I'm constantly rearranging things in the garage to be better organized or finding more spots to hang stuff. The other good thing with them is if you originally mess up with the initial placement, you can take them down and move them.


----------



## Ware

Ha, I forgot the disclaimer... that isn't my photo - I was showing the 2 row configuration. :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> Ha, I forgot the disclaimer... that isn't my photo - I was showing the 2 row configuration. :thumbup:


REVEALED:
TLF is a perpetrator of FAKE NEWS! :shocked: :laugh:


----------



## kds

I use the FastTrack system too. I love it. I'm thinking I'll probably get more this fall/winter for more tools and hose to keep things off the ground and organized.

The only caveat to be aware of with the FastTrack system is they get you in with the cheap rails but the attachments/hooks cost much more than the rails themselves. I still find it worth it, but it's something to consider.


----------



## monty

I actually install rubbermade fasttrack in my garage this morning. Definitely going to make small jobs a lot easier being able to get right to the tool I need.

I did two levels on 8' of one wall and 4' of another. Going to see how much I like it and possibly put some more tracks in.


----------



## Ware

Nice!


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Not the neatest its ever been but you all know how that goes...




























Lawn toys in the shed


----------



## monty

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Not the neatest its ever been but you all know how that goes...


That hatch is where you keep the bodies?


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

monty said:


> OutdoorEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the neatest its ever been but you all know how that goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hatch is where you keep the bodies?
Click to expand...

LOL! no, that's where we go to keep from becoming bodies!


----------



## ken-n-nancy

OutdoorEnvy said:


> LOL! no, that's where we go to keep from becoming bodies!


So, I take it that's a storm shelter?

Do you also use it for changing the oil in your vehicles?


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Yes it's a storm shelter. I don't use it to work on vehicles. It would be too hard to get in and out of with a vehicle over the top. Plus you couldn't stand either...


----------



## Ware

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Yes it's a storm shelter. I don't use it to work on vehicles. It would be too hard to get in and out of with a vehicle over the top. Plus you couldn't stand either...


Tell us more about all the cutting tools.


----------



## pennstater2005

This garage is under the house. No cars every pulled in here. Organized mess?



















And the outside garage. I try to keep the kids stuff off the floor so I can pull in occasionally. Walls need painted. Otherwise I'd mostly be happy.


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> This garage is under the house. No cars every pulled in here. Organized mess?


These 2 tools are 2 of my favorite hand lawn tools I have.


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This garage is under the house. No cars every pulled in here. Organized mess?
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 tools are 2 of my favorite hand lawn tools I have.
Click to expand...

The thatch rake I got at your recommendation! It was invaluable. The landscape rake I needed for leveling.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Ware said:


> Tell us more about all the cutting tools.


I love restoring old axes. I like newer ones too but there's something about breathing new life into the old USA and Swediesh ones. I like restoring any old hand tool really but axes in particular are my favorite! Chop on! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more about all the cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> I love restoring old axes. I like newer ones too but there's something about breathing new life into the old USA and Swediesh ones. I like restoring any old hand tool really but axes in particular are my favorite! Chop on! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Awesome. :thumbup:

If you get bored, you should do a write-up about it here sometime!


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Ware said:


> OutdoorEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more about all the cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> I love restoring old axes. I like newer ones too but there's something about breathing new life into the old USA and Swediesh ones. I like restoring any old hand tool really but axes in particular are my favorite! Chop on! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> If you get bored, you should do a write-up about it here sometime!
Click to expand...

LMAO! Don't say that Ware! I've done lots of axe write-ups on outdoor forums. You don't know what you ask!!! LOL!


----------



## dfw_pilot

OutdoorEnvy said:


>


At first glance, I thought this was the base for an in-floor hydraulic car lift. Those are sweet, but so is a place to stay safe in a tornado.


----------



## SGrabs33

Figured I could revive this a bit for the newbys. Always interested in seeing how people have their garages configured.

I'm trying to consolidate and get some things off the floor. I added a few new wall hangers this week.


----------



## Ware

This thread is inspiring - I hope to contribute someday.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> This thread is inspiring - I hope to contribute someday.


Ditto! I've got an embarrassment hidden behind my garage door.


----------



## WarEagle26

I don't have any pics of my garage, but here are a few of the storage shed in the back yard where I keep most of my lawn stuff.



Finally got around this weekend to adding the small shelves up top along the wall and the counter top section above my GM1000 so that I can make use of that space above it now.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice shed, I love it.


----------



## Movingshrub

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This garage is under the house. No cars every pulled in here. Organized mess?
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 tools are 2 of my favorite hand lawn tools I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thatch rake I got at your recommendation! It was invaluable. The landscape rake I needed for leveling.
Click to expand...

Do you guys spot dethatch or are you doing the whole yard manually?


----------



## pennstater2005

Movingshrub said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 tools are 2 of my favorite hand lawn tools I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thatch rake I got at your recommendation! It was invaluable. The landscape rake I needed for leveling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you guys spot dethatch or are you doing the whole yard manually?
Click to expand...

I bought that specifically for my small reno last year. It was manually de thatching over the entire area. It was rough. The only thing that made it tolerable was beer.


----------



## Movingshrub

pennstater2005 said:


> The only thing that made it tolerable was beer.


That's how I installed my entire sprinkler system. Beer was a line item expense.

Regarding the dethatecher, I was surprised anyone would do it manually with a large property vs renting or owning a piece of power equipment.


----------



## wardconnor

Spot de thatching and good for seeding to rough up the soil. The manual rake works better than gas powered because it's way agile. It's just a crazy amount of work so the gas powered wins.


----------



## Pete1313

Spent the day getting the garage cleaned up and ready for the upcoming season. Finally got all my tools put away and was able to hang alot of equipment on the wall.


----------



## wardconnor




----------



## kds

You keep going at this rate, you're going to need to expand the garage or build a new shed somewhere, @wardconnor...


----------



## Shindoman

Hi Guys, 
Just joined. First post. I'm pretty proud of my recently finished garage as I did all the work myself. I'm a cabinet maker by profession so the built all those from scratch. Even did the epoxy coating myself. This is for my Cars. I'll post a pic of my garden shed where the lawn stuff goes soon.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Shindoman

I hate you :lol:

Just kidding!!! Welcome to TLF and your garage is awesome!


----------



## ericgautier

@Shindoman wow, awesome garage!


----------



## social port

Wow @Shindoman one post and you've already raised the bar.

I'll never have anything close to that, but dang, that is inspiring.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Shindoman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just joined. First post. I'm pretty proud of my recently finished garage as I did all the work myself. I'm a cabinet maker by profession so the built all those from scratch. Even did the epoxy coating myself. This is for my Cars. I'll post a pic of my garden shed where the lawn stuff goes soon.


 :shock: @Shindoman coming out swinging! That's an amazing garage, I'm very impressed. BTW, welcome to TLF. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Shindoman

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## Togo

@Shindoman Amazing job on the garage. Looks great!

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## wardconnor

kds said:


> You keep going at this rate, you're going to need to expand the garage or build a new shed somewhere, @wardconnor...


Yep... I'm already to that point. I need another garage or shed. The problem with building a "shed" is that it will escalate to a 50k garage.


----------



## Ral1121

Here is mine. Not much room after everything I have put in but I make it work. Wife was a little pissed when I kicked her car out of the garage.


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep going at this rate, you're going to need to expand the garage or build a new shed somewhere, wardconnor...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... I'm already to that point. I need another garage or shed. The problem with building a "shed" is that it will escalate to a 50k garage.
Click to expand...

I don't see a "problem" with that. I have a 30x60' shop and I don't know if I could live without one now.


----------



## Ware

Nice!


----------



## zeus201

Shindoman said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


Love the garage!!!

What epoxy system did you use?


----------



## Shindoman

zeus201 said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the garage!!!
> 
> What epoxy system did you use?
Click to expand...

Legacy Industrial Coatings out of Florida. Worked great and seems durable so far.


----------



## Flynt2799

Guess I'll throw mine out....


----------



## zeus201

Shindoman said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the garage!!!
> 
> What epoxy system did you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legacy Industrial Coatings out of Florida. Worked great and seems durable so far.
Click to expand...

They seem to be a great vendor on GarageJournal forums. I really want to do full broadcast polyurea coating from them or GarageFlooring LLC.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Completely gutted my shop in December and I've been working on it ever since. Removed wall, demolished interior cabinets, rebuilt miter saw cabinet and table saw station, currently installing a dust collection system. Next I'm building storage for chemicals (in climate controlled) and then moving my lawn stuff to the non-air conditioned shed.













I should be done around 2045


----------



## Mightyquinn

You wouldn't happen to be a Dewalt fan would you?


----------



## ahartzell

Don't mean to hijack this thread but does anyone else have the "ridges" on the edges of your garage floor? I assume it's supposed to be almost like a grade to drain any water...but to me it's just annoying because you can't put shelving near the wall because it won't sit right. It either wobbles or will just fall over


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Mightyquinn said:


> You wouldn't happen to be a Dewalt fan would you?


Not I the slightest :lol:

That's of course intentional as I am about 80% battery powered and since I use th same platforms I have multiple batteries for every tool and have never run out of power no matter how long I'm using the tool.


----------



## Steverino

Wife wants it back for her car....


----------



## wardconnor

Steverino said:


> Wife wants it back for her car....


Mower addiction problem?


----------



## SGrabs33

@Steverino What's the update on your auction haul? You have everything up and running?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Damn Steverino you have more mowers than some golf courses


----------



## TulsaFan

Steverino said:


> Wife wants it back for her car....


I am impressed that you still have a wife!


----------



## g-man

I get having a backup reel mower, but why 8?


----------



## Steverino

So really wanted to get a 220e for myself and won the bid... then I thought I could get two in my truck.... then I thought why not rent a trailer and filled it up. I got five of them running reel well. They all cut a paper, too. I replaced a carb on one, and have a new carb here for the Jake and one I hope to be able to put on one of the toro. One toro has gone to a good friend already. The TruCut 25 I had prior to the others and needs a new bedknife and sharpening. The JD's I'd like to keep. There is also a Caussen slit seeder in there I'm keeping.
When Movingshrub posted in the comparing thread, I looked to see if he was close by... he could try them all right here, but I'm in NC and he is in Alabama....


----------



## ericgautier

@Steverino , wow! :thumbsup: If you ever plan to visit NJ.. can you bring me one of the reels? LOL.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Ecks from Tex I like your cyclone dust collection system, and find the pickup at the floor a great idea! Just sweep the debris to the open mouth, and *whoop* it's gone.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Ecks from Tex I like your cyclone dust collection system, and find the pickup at the floor a great idea! Just sweep the debris to the open mouth, and *whoop* it's gone.


Thanks I'm pretty happy with it. Shop is going to be great once it's finally done; i'm going to rewire everything, expand on my table saw benchtop, run dust ports to every machine, build a french cleat system and hanging storage. But all of that is on hold until summer because it's growing season in the lawn/beds and i've got s#it to do :lol:


----------



## OnyxsLawn

Installed some slatwall from menards and picked up a few shelves and hooks. only put up 2 panels to see if it would be worth the money but so far I love it!





Now I just need to fill the rest of the garage with some new mowers and a truck.


----------



## Cory

Steverino said:


> Wife wants it back for her car....


Where did you get all those? I can't find a good deal on one greens mower around here let alone multiple. I really want to get one to replace my Cal Trimmer but when I find them in the Raleigh area they are crazy expensive.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I don't keep anything in my garage other than cars, so here's my shed.


----------



## 440mag

LOL, a '66 and a '73 - 
We gots no more room;
Lawdy lawdy, do help me! :lol:


----------



## 440mag

On a more "serious" note; in between wiping the drool from my chin over some of these awesome garage pics, I've been hunting a method for either hanging my Stihl 350 backpack blower from the wall (at about waist level) OR a low shelf (like the one it appears you have, MQ); however; I am going to need to "hook" the blower hose and "wand" in a straight up, vertical orientation*.

Has anyone seen (or devised) such a setup? I don't recall when or where but, once not too long ago, I was cruising a residential neighborhood and spied a landscaper's trailer with back door open / ramp down; and, I caught a glimpse of a backpack blower somehow attached to the inside wall of the trailer and with the hose and wand "at attention." (Wish I'd thought to stop and peek closer, now ... :-(

*(My wife says once I succeed in my venture, she's gonna find one of those big "pointing finger" "foam hands" one sees at sporting events, etc - for me to put over theend of the blower wand, when it's not in use! :lol:


----------



## Togo

440mag said:


> On a more "serious" note; in between wiping the drool from my chin over some of these awesome garage pics, I've been hunting a method for either hanging my Stihl 350 backpack blower from the wall (at about waist level) OR a low shelf (like the one it appears you have, MQ); however; I am going to need to "hook" the blower hose and "wand" in a straight up, vertical orientation*.
> 
> Has anyone seen (or devised) such a setup? I don't recall when or where but, once not too long ago, I was cruising a residential neighborhood and spied a landscaper's trailer with back door open / ramp down; and, I caught a glimpse of a backpack blower somehow attached to the inside wall of the trailer and with the hose and wand "at attention." (Wish I'd thought to stop and peek closer, now ... :-(


I use a wall mount for shovels (holds 3-4 shovels) and use that to hold me blower. The blower sits at the end of the mount which allows enough room to turn the hose up in between the studs on the shed.

I'll try to get a better angle for you when I can.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cory said:


> Steverino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife wants it back for her car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get all those? I can't find a good deal on one greens mower around here let alone multiple. I really want to get one to replace my Cal Trimmer but when I find them in the Raleigh area they are crazy expensive.
Click to expand...

Just seeing you asked this Cory. He got them from one of the Weeks auctions a while back.


----------



## Mdos

With all of these great garages I did not see any chapin or other back pack sprayers hanging in the wall..

I think it is a pretty poor design that they do not have a handle to carry them or hang them on...

How do you guys get that thing off the floor and what do you to with the handle?

I kick my *** for not spending the extra 60 bucks and buying the battery powered one but even the pumper is a decent investment and hate that it sits on the floor.

Any photos to share with ideas so I can steal them and pass them off as my own!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Ware

Mdos said:


> With all of these great garages I did not see any chapin or other back pack sprayers hanging in the wall..
> 
> I think it is a pretty poor design that they do not have a handle to carry them or hang them on...
> 
> How do you guys get that thing off the floor and what do you to with the handle?
> 
> I kick my @ss for not spending the extra 60 bucks and buying the battery powered one but even the pumper is a decent investment and hate that it sits on the floor.
> 
> Any photos to share with ideas so I can steal them and pass them off as my own!😂😂😂


I just hang mine from the shoulder straps.


----------



## Mdos

Does the battery pack one have a clip in th top for the wand!?!????

But thanks 2 hooks instead of one... might be the easiest way out


----------



## Ware

440mag said:


> On a more "serious" note; in between wiping the drool from my chin over some of these awesome garage pics, I've been hunting a method for either hanging my Stihl 350 backpack blower from the wall (at about waist level) OR a low shelf (like the one it appears you have, MQ); however; I am going to need to "hook" the blower hose and "wand" in a straight up, vertical orientation*.
> 
> Has anyone seen (or devised) such a setup? I don't recall when or where but, once not too long ago, I was cruising a residential neighborhood and spied a landscaper's trailer with back door open / ramp down; and, I caught a glimpse of a backpack blower somehow attached to the inside wall of the trailer and with the hose and wand "at attention." (Wish I'd thought to stop and peek closer, now ... :-(
> 
> *(My wife says once I succeed in my venture, she's gonna find one of those big "pointing finger" "foam hands" one sees at sporting events, etc - for me to put over theend of the blower wand, when it's not in use! :lol:


I hang mine on my Fast Track and use a piece of Velcro strap to secure the wand.


----------



## NanserbE

I'll bite.


----------



## Cory

Thanks @SGrabs33

I have my backpack and other sprayers hanging from nails. Everything else is on a gladiator rail with hooks


----------



## Kustrud

Here it is!


----------



## 440mag

Wow, many of these are awe-inspiring, to say the least!

On a much lower level, the Answer To my earlier Question is 20" minimum shelf depth to set a Stihl backpack blower and leave enough room for the "flex" portion of the blower wand/tube.

Were it not for the need to get an old Mopar in and out of the parking space adjacent to this spot, I very easily could've gone 24" shelf depth but, not this spot or time ...

I used 19" wall shelf brackets from Rural King, lag bolted into the wall studs and this lonnnnnnnggggg overdue shelf has made an inestimable difference, freeing up space around classic cars AND making it just plain easier to get the items on the shelf off of it and in and out the adjacent door, quickly and conveniently!

Thanks for all y'all's inspiration - let's keep this thread going, strong!


----------



## wolfie

Almost done, just need the workbench and store the rest of the stuff.


----------



## iFisch3224

Spent a couple hundred dollars for my birthday this year, and kinda "set up" my garage.

This is my first garage, first house. 30 years old, just learning how to go about everything. Will post some updated pictures tomorrow. Changed a few things around since.

It isn't perfect, but it's a start. Every few months I purchase additional things for the garage and keep building on and adding things.

The odd part is, is I never had tools, equipment or anything growing up, so when I bought my house, I didn't really have much to "store". So it's still very empty, but I know over time as I accumulate and add things, the storage will get used up.


----------



## iFisch3224

Update as of today.


----------



## ctrav

iFisch3224 said:


> Update as of today.


How do you like the edger? I only have the string trimmer but have been tempted to buy an edger.


----------



## iFisch3224

ctrav said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the edger? I only have the string trimmer but have been tempted to buy an edger.
Click to expand...

For the price (20% discount), because after all, I am about value, perceived value, and appreciation of fine tools.

I paid $199 brand new for the edger - if it were $250 (not discounted) the Echo edger is just fine. The huge selling points for me, was the super thick rubber grip on the palm area, and extended thinner trigger (more control). It is the finest lawn equipment I've ever used, and I've had Redmax, Husqvarna, Echo, Shindaiwa, and Stihl.





And to boot, it looks incredible, visually (if visual appearances are something you like as well).

Overall - 5/5 - highly recommended and would definitely purchase again if I had to. :nod: :thumbup:

What edger are you using currently?


----------



## ctrav

iFisch3224 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the edger? I only have the string trimmer but have been tempted to buy an edger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the price (20% discount), because after all, I am about value, perceived value, and appreciation of fine tools.
> 
> I paid $199 brand new for the edger - if it were $250 (not discounted) the Echo edger is just fine. The huge selling points for me, was the super thick rubber grip on the palm area, and extended thinner trigger (more control). It is the finest lawn equipment I've ever used, and I've had Redmax, Husqvarna, Echo, Shindaiwa, and Stihl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to boot, it looks incredible, visually (if visual appearances are something you like as well).
> 
> Overall - 5/5 - highly recommended and would definitely purchase again if I had to. :nod: :thumbup:
> 
> What edger are you using currently?
Click to expand...

That is an awesome price! Where did you get it?


----------



## iFisch3224

Local Shindaiwa dealer. Dealer was very respectful and nice, even to non-commercial guys like myself.

They have "fleet week" once a year for 5 days where all the equipment is 20% off. In FL it runs year around. My dealer is 1.7 miles away, even closer then HD or Lowes, so it only made sense to support local small businesses then big box stores.

Nick


----------



## William

My Garage. It seems disorganized, but much better than last week. It is the perfect garage. I have heating, cooling, addiction and safety in one spot!


----------



## g-man

First time I've seen a flamable cabinet outside my work. I think I should do the same.


----------



## William

g-man said:


> First time I've seen a flamable cabinet outside my work. I think I should do the same.


My chemicals and flammable are inside. I have a 3 1/2 year old. Just seemed like the right thing to do.

Anyhow, you can come across some amazing deals on Amazon. I paid $269 for mine.


----------



## ctrav

Much better than it was for sure...


----------



## adgattoni

William said:


> My Garage. It seems disorganized, but much better than last week. It is the perfect garage. I have heating, cooling, addiction and safety in one spot!


----------



## Austinite

Worked on my garage this summer. Got those click tiles that are holding up pretty well!


----------



## KCBen

@Fadi That cts-v is gorgeous!


----------



## Austinite

Thanks, @KCBen ! Been a fan of the car since the 1st gen!


----------



## jayhawk

William said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've seen a flamable cabinet outside my work. I think I should do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> My chemicals and flammable are inside. I have a 3 1/2 year old. Just seemed like the right thing to do.
> 
> Anyhow, you can come across some amazing deals on Amazon. I paid $269 for mine.
Click to expand...

Viking fridge for the garage? Not playing around!


----------



## William

jayhawk said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've seen a flamable cabinet outside my work. I think I should do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> My chemicals and flammable are inside. I have a 3 1/2 year old. Just seemed like the right thing to do.
> 
> Anyhow, you can come across some amazing deals on Amazon. I paid $269 for mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Viking fridge for the garage? Not playing around!
Click to expand...

Ha! It was another of those great deals.


----------



## ctrav

First Gen V :thumbup:


----------



## mribbens

Stopped at my wife's school on Saturday, their garage is loaded with top notch machines and equipment. They have over 50 acres to maintain, including their main football field, natural grass. The grounds guy told me they use the reel mowers for the soccer pitch and field hockey field, cut at 1 inch. Those fields were very nice, the football field will be cut at 1.5 inches next year.


----------



## craigdt

William said:


> My Garage. It seems disorganized, but much better than last week. It is the perfect garage. I have heating, cooling, addiction and safety in one spot!


I have that exact air conditioner but have failed to come up with a plan for venting the hot air.

Do you have that exhausting into your attic?

How does that work for you?


----------



## craigdt

iFisch3224 said:


> Update as of today.


I see some Wolfgang and Klasse- very nice!

Possibly some 4Star too?


----------



## William

craigdt said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Garage. It seems disorganized, but much better than last week. It is the perfect garage. I have heating, cooling, addiction and safety in one spot!
> 
> 
> 
> I have that exact air conditioner but have failed to come up with a plan for venting the hot air.
> 
> Do you have that exhausting into your attic?
> 
> How does that work for you?
Click to expand...

Yeah. A portion of my garage has nothing over it so I went it there. Keeps roughly 440 ft^2 at a reasonable temperature I.e. 85-90 for my servers. It's a temp fix, but does the job.


----------



## ABC123

Finally got everything situated today. Pallet racks are great!


----------



## DiggingHoles

I went a little overboard with my garage project but it's been a lot of fun to hang out in here and catch a football game and cool off/warm up between lawn projects.


----------



## ctrav

Nicely done @DiggingHoles :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

craigdt said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see some Wolfgang and Klasse- very nice!
> 
> Possibly some 4Star too?
Click to expand...

I have all kinds of stuff from Autogeek lol Pinnacle is my favorite brand.


----------



## Rpatterson

Wanted to see others garage storage, flooring, and any other cool features! So, what's in your garage or your dream garage?


----------



## Rpatterson

@Fishnugget I thought I'd start a thread showing my flooring... it's a metallic epoxy my step dad and me put in.


----------



## Ware

@Rpatterson I merged your thread here.


----------



## iFisch3224

Looks like you're walking on "clouds" 

Any finished photos?


----------



## Shindoman

@Rpatterson Always happy to show off my garage


----------



## iFisch3224

Beautiful - except for the Lions logo in the "bathroom". lol :lol:

What size is the garage and just wondering what a ball-park figure would be to get a garage in a quality such as yours? 10k? 15k?


----------



## Rpatterson

iFisch3224 said:


> Looks like you're walking on "clouds"
> 
> Any finished photos?


Those are the finished photos :lol:


----------



## Shindoman

iFisch3224 said:


> Beautiful - except for the Lions logo in the "bathroom". lol :lol:
> 
> What size is the garage and just wondering what a ball-park figure would be to get a garage in a quality such as yours? 10k? 15k?


I just about pulled the Lions logo down after yesterday. 
Garage is 22 x 30. Really hard to say how much my garage would cost to duplicate. I did all the work myself and I'm a carpenter/cabinetmaker by profession. The materials for the expoxy floor were $1500. I spent at least 40 hrs. on grinding and coating the floor. The blue cabinets were very labour intensive to build and if I were doing for a client they would be $18K just for those. I'm guessing to hire a professional contractor for a turn key garage it would be over $40K.
Not including the sound system.


----------



## iFisch3224

Shindoman said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful - except for the Lions logo in the "bathroom". lol :lol:
> 
> What size is the garage and just wondering what a ball-park figure would be to get a garage in a quality such as yours? 10k? 15k?
> 
> 
> 
> I just about pulled the Lions logo down after yesterday.
> Garage is 22 x 30. Really hard to say how much my garage would cost to duplicate. I did all the work myself and I'm a carpenter/cabinetmaker by profession. The materials for the expoxy floor were $1500. I spent at least 40 hrs. on grinding and coating the floor. The blue cabinets were very labour intensive to build and if I were doing for a client they would be $18K just for those. I'm guessing to hire a professional contractor for a turn key garage it would be over $40K.
> Not including the sound system.
Click to expand...

Wow - just beautiful - if you ever decide to move to FL and "retire" I'll gladly hire you to spruce up my garage. :lol: :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman

@iFisch3224 Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Fishnugget

Rpatterson

Floor looks clean and well done. Keep me posted on how it holds up over time.

I used Rustbullet on mine and painted in white to detail cars and it did not fair well for me. The white paint started peeling. I should have just stayed with the gray rustbullet paint.


----------



## ctrav

Shindoman said:


> @Rpatterson Always happy to show off my garage


Awesome garage to say the least...go Cowboys!


----------



## jimbeckel

Rpatterson said:


> @Fishnugget I thought I'd start a thread showing my flooring... it's a metallic epoxy my step dad and me put in.


Love the floor, looks awesome


----------



## Rpatterson

Fishnugget said:


> Rpatterson
> 
> Floor looks clean and well done. Keep me posted on how it holds up over time.
> 
> I used Rustbullet on mine and painted in white to detail cars and it did not fair well for me. The white paint started peeling. I should have just stayed with the gray rustbullet paint.


We park two cars on it every night and haven't had any issues with 18 months of use. I was lucky my step dad has been doing concrete staining, scoring, overlays, etc for over 20 years and is a perfectionist so we didn't cut any corners. We used Arizona Polymers and made sure to grind, sand, clean (repeat) before application. My garage has a 1.5 inch lip when you enter and we had some runoff which I can't get to come off unless I grind it lol. Cost was about $600 for materials (450 sq feet) and we didn't have to rent any tools so that definitely saved me some money. Called a local DFW contractor and they charge $6 per foot :shock: .


----------



## Fishnugget

Yes, prep is key to a well done floor job. Glad to hear its holding up well for you. $600 dollars for materials is cheap, I paid somewhere around 800 for mine. The reason why I did not go the epoxy route because of the many stories of hot tire stick. However, it looks like your step dad was well prepared in avoiding any of that.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Lucky enough to have had these ceiling shelves built in when we bought the house. Major space saver. 
And of course the beer fridge. Eventually will get a work bench. Still a work in progress.


----------



## Gotboost15psi




----------



## g-man

The lift have wheels, is it a movable setup? Did you reinforce the floor?


----------



## Gotboost15psi

g-man said:


> The lift have wheels, is it a movable setup? Did you reinforce the floor?


Yep the lift can be unbolted and stored to the side...no reinforcement required


----------



## smurg

Skytrak setup for my 2nd season. Bought "The Golf Club" software at the tail end of last season and have only played a few rounds. Went cheap on the mat for now, so I bought the Country Club strip and mortised out a slot in a plywood platform. Looking at building some storage on the wall, area to hold clubs, and keep the laptop steady.



New to me Tru-cut P-20 under the tarp, gorilla cart with 200lbs of sand, and some cheap woodworking equipment (noob for now): kobalt contractor table saw, 10" miter saw, etc. Was able to haul plenty of 1x10 yellow pine for free from work, so it's taking up a bit of space. Pieces full of sap, cracked, or warped goes to kindling and i try to pick out the decent boards. Keiser M3+ spin bike in the corner for some cardio.



Dumbbells up to 60 skipping the X5's above 30's for when I'm too lazy to make it to the gym. I was looking at the rail systems, but figure I'll settle for some plywood french cleats and save some money. Going to replace the cheap shelves with some 2x4 against the walls. Next to the water heater, I have my bags of pecan, hickory, mesquite chunks, briquettes, and lump charcoal for smoking on the gas or egg out back.


----------



## Timbo3985

Kind of a mess right now but here it is. I just fabbed up that shelf for the back or my mower and added a sprayer set up.

Now this is the same size but upstairs... man cave in the works.


----------



## Stellar P

A project from over the winter to free up some garage space and make a home for all my extra wood.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@Timbo3985 Is that Rockwool insulation?


----------



## Timbo3985

TN Hawkeye said:


> @Timbo3985 Is that Rockwool insulation?


It is


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Timbo3985 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Timbo3985 Is that Rockwool insulation?
> 
> 
> 
> It is
Click to expand...

How you like it? I used it in my basement joists to insulate under my sons rooms. I was impressed how easy it was to install. Plus I like that it's moisture and fire resistant. A little more expensive but better r value per inch of thickness compared to the pink stuff.


----------



## testwerke

My little corner of the garage.


----------



## Jayray

testwerke said:


> My little corner of the garage.


Nice, what are the cupboards? Husky too?


----------



## ctrav

Nicely done @testwerke!


----------



## testwerke

Jayray said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little corner of the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, what are the cupboards? Husky too?
Click to expand...

They are Gladiator; as are the two free standing units just out of the frame on the left side.


----------



## Timbo3985

TN Hawkeye said:


> Timbo3985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Timbo3985 Is that Rockwool insulation?
> 
> 
> 
> It is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you like it? I used it in my basement joists to insulate under my sons rooms. I was impressed how easy it was to install. Plus I like that it's moisture and fire resistant. A little more expensive but better r value per inch of thickness compared to the pink stuff.
Click to expand...

Those are the reasons I was drawn to it also. It's a detached garage so the fire resistance was not the most important factor, but the moisture resistance is a plus. I plan to add a mini split hvac system to each floor but those will only run when the building is in use. Hopefully it's insulated well enough to heat up or cool down pretty quickly.


----------



## Lonnie Mac




----------



## Shindoman

Lonnie Mac said:


>


Lawn guy selfie! Nice shot!


----------



## Ware

Cross-posting some shots of my Rubbermaid FastTrack from another thread...


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> Cross-posting some shots of my Rubbermaid FastTrack from another thread...


Very nice...


----------



## NightShiftNinja

William said:


> My Garage. It seems disorganized, but much better than last week. It is the perfect garage. I have heating, cooling, addiction and safety in one spot!


Damn, that's quite the server rack..... what do you have running on that. Seems like something more than a typical home use setup.


----------



## William

NightShiftNinja said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Garage. It seems disorganized, but much better than last week. It is the perfect garage. I have heating, cooling, addiction and safety in one spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's quite the server rack..... what do you have running on that. Seems like something more than a typical home use setup.
Click to expand...

Several Firewalls, VM servers, Storage Arrays, switches, etc....

I do Cyber Security so it is a nice little lab that I can build and destroy at will.


----------



## NightShiftNinja

William said:


> NightShiftNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Garage. It seems disorganized, but much better than last week. It is the perfect garage. I have heating, cooling, addiction and safety in one spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's quite the server rack..... what do you have running on that. Seems like something more than a typical home use setup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Several Firewalls, VM servers, Storage Arrays, switches, etc....
> 
> I do Cyber Security so it is a nice little lab that I can build and destroy at will.
Click to expand...

Nice. I'm slowly trying to upgrade my setup from the standard router/switch/nas sitting on top a cup board in the utility room to at least a mini rack.


----------



## learnt

Mightyquinn said:


> Great idea for a thread!!! Once I get mine cleaned and a little more organized I will post some pics up here for sure!!


:lol: my thoughts exactly!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Update but I'm still no where near finished.


----------



## ctrav

CenlaLowell said:


> Update but I'm still no where near finished.


👍🏾Looks good👍🏾


----------



## jayhawk

TN Hawkeye said:


> Timbo3985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Timbo3985 Is that Rockwool insulation?
> 
> 
> 
> It is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you like it? I used it in my basement joists to insulate under my sons rooms. I was impressed how easy it was to install. Plus I like that it's moisture and fire resistant. A little more expensive but better r value per inch of thickness compared to the pink stuff.
Click to expand...

Yes, great stuff. Less chance of poor install (that u see with fiberglass).


----------



## Olkutty




----------



## ctrav

Olkutty said:


>


Nicely done indeed!!


----------



## Olkutty

ctrav said:


> Olkutty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done indeed!!
Click to expand...

Thank you! I did all the work myself. I'll never mud and tape again. That is for sure. 😂 Of course, I remember saying that about 15 years ago too. Lol


----------



## ktgrok

William said:


> NightShiftNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Garage. It seems disorganized, but much better than last week. It is the perfect garage. I have heating, cooling, addiction and safety in one spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's quite the server rack..... what do you have running on that. Seems like something more than a typical home use setup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Several Firewalls, VM servers, Storage Arrays, switches, etc....
> 
> I do Cyber Security so it is a nice little lab that I can build and destroy at will.
Click to expand...

My husband is also in cyber security...we finally just got rid of some server racks that he was done with. Seeing this gave me flash backs to them. Do you also have bins of random power cables, lock picks, etc, lol?


----------



## ThomasPI

Great post we are about to break ground on new house and need ideas. Garage is about 1100 sq ft. So lots of cabinets and work shop area, plan to add a mini split AC to keep it cool or heat as needed.


----------



## Shindoman

@Olkutty Nicely done. Crown Moulding in the garage. 
Nice touch. I did all the work in my garage EXCEPT, for the mudding and taping!


----------



## Olkutty

Shindoman said:


> @Olkutty Nicely done. Crown Moulding in the garage.
> Nice touch. I did all the work in my garage EXCEPT, for the mudding and taping!


Thank you! The moulding was two-fold. It was cheap, and it hid my terrible tape job between the wall and ceiling! 😂


----------



## William

ktgrok said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightShiftNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's quite the server rack..... what do you have running on that. Seems like something more than a typical home use setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Several Firewalls, VM servers, Storage Arrays, switches, etc....
> 
> I do Cyber Security so it is a nice little lab that I can build and destroy at will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My husband is also in cyber security...we finally just got rid of some server racks that he was done with. Seeing this gave me flash backs to them. Do you also have bins of random power cables, lock picks, etc, lol?
Click to expand...

Yes I do, even some old multiech modems that I will never use and also random power bricks for who knows what!!!


----------



## LawnSolo

Any wheelbarrow storage solution. I have seen few pics from this thread but I'm interested on other ideas


----------



## CenlaLowell

LawnSolo said:


> Any wheelbarrow storage solution. I have seen few pics from this thread but I'm interested on other ideas


I'm trying to figure this out now. I just got the gorilla cart and I'm wondering how I'm going to hang this thing.


----------



## LawnSolo

CenlaLowell said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any wheelbarrow storage solution. I have seen few pics from this thread but I'm interested on other ideas
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure this out now. I just got the gorilla cart and I'm wondering how I'm going to hang this thing.
Click to expand...

I hear you! As much as I like to use the wheelbarrow every week, I would like to keep it out of the middle. I know there are some brackets for mounting on the wall but I fear my wife won't be able to use when I'm not around.


----------



## Bobsled_time

@Ware Could you ID that big lawn leveler you have? Looks really nice.


----------



## Ware

Bobsled_time said:


> @Ware Could you ID that big lawn leveler you have? Looks really nice.


Here :thumbup:


----------



## Babameca

Oops. Sorry I use my garage...as a garage lol


----------



## jayhawk

ThomasPI said:


> Great post we are about to break ground on new house and need ideas. Garage is about 1100 sq ft. So lots of cabinets and work shop area, plan to add a mini split AC to keep it cool or heat as needed.


Mini- great choice. (Ductless) Heat...in case it gets below 70? 😂


----------



## ThomasPI

jayhawk said:


> ThomasPI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post we are about to break ground on new house and need ideas. Garage is about 1100 sq ft. So lots of cabinets and work shop area, plan to add a mini split AC to keep it cool or heat as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Mini- great choice. (Ductless) Heat...in case it gets below 70? 😂
Click to expand...

Lol if it gets in mid 60's the heat will be turned on for sure.


----------



## OnyxsLawn

@gergelybg S3? What color?


----------



## Babameca

@OnyxsLawn It is an RS3.


----------



## OnyxsLawn

@gergelybg Drooling. Sharp car!


----------



## Babameca

OnyxsLawn said:


> @gergelybg Drooling. Sharp car!


Thanks!


----------



## Trextoddrund

gergelybg said:


> @OnyxsLawn It is an RS3.


just saw this, while looking for something else..
BADASS!! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Babameca

Trextoddrund said:


> gergelybg said:
> 
> 
> 
> @OnyxsLawn It is an RS3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just saw this, while looking for something else..
> BADASS!! :nod: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks!
M


----------



## rkellum217

This shed is 10x10 so I had to try and be very wise about where to store everything. Also, it has to stay this clean or you cant even open the door (really I'm just a clean freak).


----------



## Ware

rkellum217 said:


> This shed is 10x10 so I had to try and be very wise about where to store everything. Also, it has to stay this clean or you cant even open the door (really I'm just a clean freak).


 Nice and tidy! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

rkellum217 said:


> This shed is 10x10 so I had to try and be very wise about where to store everything. Also, it has to stay this clean or you cant even open the door (really I'm just a clean freak).


Awesome!! Did you build the shed or is it a prefabricated one? I'm seriously considering one but HOA folks are being a pain. I was considering 14x14 just Incase I decide to go back down the zero turn route. Any thoughts??


----------



## rkellum217

It was prefab, Tuff Shed. I did put in my own "foundation" which was 4x6 frame with two running front to back in the middle. I then filled in the middle with gravel. Its very solid and I don't see any issue with it holding a zero turn.


----------



## ctrav

rkellum217 said:


> It was prefab, Tuff Shed. I did put in my own "foundation" which was 4x6 frame with two running front to back in the middle. I then filled in the middle with gravel. Its very solid and I don't see any issue with it holding a zero turn.


Thanks...


----------



## krusej23

rkellum217 said:


> This shed is 10x10 so I had to try and be very wise about where to store everything. Also, it has to stay this clean or you cant even open the door (really I'm just a clean freak).


Are those metal walls or insulation in between studs? I have a 10x12 shed so I can appreciate the organization. Nice work!


----------



## rkellum217

Thank you all for the compliments! As for the walls,they claim its a radiant barrier of some kind. I should have painted it before putting all my stuff in there but I was so ready to have it in there and out of our mudroom in the house that I just went for it. I'm thinking about removing everything this winter and painting it just for a more uniform look.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I know myself and a couple of other were wondering about storing a yard cart. This is what I came up with. 




Chime in if you have a better idea
Thanks


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> I know myself and a couple of other were wondering about storing a yard cart. This is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chime in if you have a better idea
> Thanks


Nice!


----------



## knomore

I built a new garage about a year ago... well start of the build was well before that but we got concrete in there about a year ago. I kinda did a classic Knomore style garage, build it big, build it once. I am by no means done with this thing at all. I still have years of work to do to get it exactly where I want it to be, but it works for now.

I think my winter plans will be to get my lawn stuff organized a bit more. Build some sort of way to store things in a manner that isn't just thrown on the ground... ya know. Then maybe who knows... do a little insulation and throw some heat on it so I can watch football in the garage or something like that.

And yes that bright little room in the corner is a bathroom... because no garage is complete without a throne.


----------



## kds

@knomore Are you accepting applications for a son?


----------



## SWB

knomore said:


> I built a new garage about a year ago... well start of the build was well before that but we got concrete in there about a year ago. I kinda did a classic Knomore style garage, build it big, build it once. I am by no means done with this thing at all. I still have years of work to do to get it exactly where I want it to be, but it works for now.
> 
> I think my winter plans will be to get my lawn stuff organized a bit more. Build some sort of way to store things in a manner that isn't just thrown on the ground... ya know. Then maybe who knows... do a little insulation and throw some heat on it so I can watch football in the garage or something like that.
> 
> And yes that bright little room in the corner is a bathroom... because no garage is complete without a throne.


When you wake up one morning and your garage is gone.....I have it. Very nice!


----------



## knomore

kds said:


> @knomore Are you accepting applications for a son?


No more kids for me, but I am always looking for good friends. I'll find the link for my friendship application form... heh



SWB said:


> When you wake up one morning and your garage is gone.....I have it. Very nice!


That is what insurance is for! Just leave the irrigation controller please I don't want to have to reprogram another one again this year.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Update I think my shed is finished. I'm not adding anything else without removing something


----------



## MasterMech

knomore said:


> ....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: What for keepin' the 200 lb gorillas from gettin' in trouble stickin' their dinghy where it don't belong. Corntact!


----------



## jayhawk

knomore said:


> I built a new garage about a year ago...


_Gentle Reminder: TLF is a family/workplace appropriate site._


----------



## pennstater2005

Finally got around to working on the inside garage area. Tore apart the workbench and am in the process of re doing it. Painted the wall behind. Got a bunch of connectable pegboard to put up yet. Also, got the shelf off Amazon for loose stuff. I'll get some pics of the pegbard once it is on.


----------



## pennstater2005

Bought a cheap router tonight from Harbor Freight. Got the edges done and then a second coat of poly. Not a woodworking guy but it's coming ok. One more coat of poly and I'm done.


----------



## g-man

Someone has to ask, why is there a Chuck Norris picture in the garage?


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> Someone has to ask, why is there a Chuck Norris picture in the garage?


It's a poster with all those Chuck Norris sayings on it.

Any idea how to get rid of a little gap between the two boards on top of the workbench? I was thinking something from underneath maybe.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## kds

Do I spy a Chiefs cornhole set? &#128064;


----------



## Guest

World champions!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Workbench all done. Waiting for last coat of poly to cure before moving back against wall. Then comes the pegboard installation.


----------



## Ware

Nice work @pennstater2005!


----------



## Gilley11

@pennstater2005 looks good!


----------



## ctrav

@pennstater2005 looks good!


----------



## pennstater2005

Thanks guys!


----------



## Utk03analyst

With three little ones it's a challenge to find room for everything and two cars lol.


----------



## Tadow781

Walls going up...my dad and my son...


----------



## pennstater2005

Got the pegboards up! I like the interlocking system. Right into concrete and no furring strips. They've got some depth so hooks go in. Shim up the workbench next.


----------



## Jaxnoah

This is my garage! Built a little bar in the back and included some led lights. The coke machine works and is where I keep my cold beer in the summer. Mounted a tv and have a projector up to watch some football.


----------



## pennstater2005

Jaxnoah said:


> This is my garage! Built a little bar in the back and included some led lights. The coke machine work and is where I keep my cold beer in the summer. Mounted a tv and have a projector up to watch some football.


Jealous for multiple reasons but mostly the cold beer in the coke machine :lol:


----------



## TNTurf

pennstater2005 said:


> Workbench all done. Waiting for last coat of poly to cure before moving back against wall. Then comes the pegboard installation.


I don't want this to sound negative but I made the same mistake as you years ago when I built my first bench. I didn't leave an overhang on the front for clamping. Maybe you don't do that but I clamp to my bench often and without a lip on the front that will not be a possibility. You could cut pockets in the front rail to give yourself access maybe. It does look nice though.


----------



## Murfandturf

All white theme!

-White/glass epoxy flakes
-4 inch white baseboards
-Ulti-Mate garage cabinets 
-LED ballast lighting


----------



## The_iHenry

@Murfandturf man that's nice.


----------



## Murfandturf

The_iHenry said:


> @Murfandturf man that's nice.


Thanks my man!


----------



## jabopy

The_iHenry said:


> @Murfandturf man that's nice.


Understatement!! I couldn't keep my garage that clean even if I didn't ever go in it. Credit to you :thumbup:


----------



## kds

@Murfandturf are you accepting applications?


----------



## testwerke

Murfandturf said:


> All white theme!
> 
> -White/glass epoxy flakes
> -4 inch white baseboards
> -Ulti-Mate garage cabinets
> -LED ballast lighting


Well done! I just finished painting my garage and adding more T8 LED fixtures. Next is epoxy flake floor!


----------



## pennstater2005

Got the last of the bins up along with a basket and shop towel holder. All done!


----------



## sean_h

Finished building shelves this weekend and started to organize my lawn stuff...


----------



## cutigers08

Man, I'm super jealous of some of these garages! Here I am thinking my garage and shed were half way organized lol.


----------



## pennstater2005

Those look organized to me @cutigers08. Having most stuff up off the floor is what I'm looking for.


----------



## pennstater2005

Continuing on......





Making my own system.


----------



## pennstater2005

Off work early due to current events.... Got another little section done. First coat of poly drying.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Those of you posting pictures with "work benches" in them.

Are these custom made or purchased ?

I am looking a good work bench that want break the bank?


----------



## cutigers08

Mine is custom made. Way more sturdy and cheaper in the long run


----------



## pennstater2005

More shelving. Prodiamine up off the floor! Still working and painting.


----------



## testwerke

My brother asked me if I put carpet in the garage. Nope, 100% solids epoxy flake floor just installed!


----------



## Teej

@testwerke That is pretty sweet!


----------



## testwerke

Teej said:


> @testwerke That is pretty sweet!


Yeah, it's freakin amazing! Cant wait to park on it!


----------



## Teej

testwerke said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> @testwerke That is pretty sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's freakin amazing! Cant wait to park on it!
Click to expand...

What did you use? Have a product link or anything?


----------



## testwerke

Teej said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> @testwerke That is pretty sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's freakin amazing! Cant wait to park on it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you use? Have a product link or anything?
Click to expand...

I hired it out. But they used a diamond grinder to buff the existing surface; then laid 100% solids epoxy, vinyl flakes, and then clear on top.


----------



## Ware

testwerke said:


> I hired it out. But they used a diamond grinder to buff the existing surface; then laid 100% solids epoxy, vinyl flakes, and then clear on top.


Care to share the cost - like $/ft2?


----------



## g-man

And how is the surface when wet, slippery?


----------



## testwerke

Ware said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hired it out. But they used a diamond grinder to buff the existing surface; then laid 100% solids epoxy, vinyl flakes, and then clear on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share the cost - like $/ft2?
Click to expand...

Yeah! $4.


g-man said:


> And how is the surface when wet, slippery?


Haven't tested that as the floor was just installed. But it shouldn't be slippery when wet as there was an anti-slip additive put in.


----------



## Shindoman

g-man said:


> And how is the surface when wet, slippery?


I have an epoxy floor as well. Anti slip silica sand applied with the urethane top coat. It's decent for traction when wet but not great. Better than I expected.


----------



## MasterMech

testwerke said:


> My brother asked me if I put carpet in the garage. Nope, 100% solids epoxy flake floor just installed!


Looks awesome! Don't drop any screws though!


----------



## SGrabs33

Got my chargers all put together and wall mounted with a surge protector. Also got the wires reasonably organized.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Got my chargers all put together and wall mounted with a surge protector. Also got the wires reasonably organized.


Great idea!


----------



## pennstater2005

Winter tires up off ground!!


----------



## Colinwjholding

Its not much but it does the job.

After not having a garage for 7 years and wrenching on things in the rain of the pnw i will
Take what i got.

Some serious jealousY towards some units on here


----------



## mha2345

Slowly coming together, got the Fasttrack system installed and love it! Probably need to add 1 more rail and will be good to go.


----------



## pennstater2005

Got a bench vise installed.


----------



## Jimefam




----------



## pennstater2005

Getting up the last boards for the coat hooks listening to Johnny Cash "Ragged Old Flag".



This is my version of the Rubbermaid Fast Track system :lol:


----------



## a_chan

Just got mine in order after some reorganizing. Only thing left to do on the wishlist is epoxy but the concrete is in such bad shape.


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## Lawndry List

New to the forum, took up woodworking during COVID & my garage definitely benefited from that!


----------



## Di3soft

my yard care corner until I get around to building a shed.


----------



## Tonyh119




----------



## turfnsurf

I envy you guys with all that space. I have a smaller garage with two vehicles, so I mostly get the sides and a little at the front (which isn't the most convenient).


----------



## ScottieBones

Man, you guys have some neat and tidy garages! Impressive. Mine feels like a wreck at the moment. :lol: Will have to get a picture later


----------



## Bas_sob

Just moved and had to downsize my garage. Went from a 32x26 with a shed to a 20x20 without. Ordered a new shed being built now and hopefully delivered by the end of the month so I can start being able to move


----------



## turfnsurf

Ware said:


> Cross-posting some shots of my Rubbermaid FastTrack from another thread...


@Ware I was just looking at this Rubbermaid Fast Track. I am glad you directed me to this thread because my issue is that the current hooks in my garage won't support my Ego attachments, and it looks like this product will do it.

This is exactly what I need. Thanks again.

Was this part of a kit? The amazon link shows an 'individual" option and a "kit" option.


----------



## Ware

@turfnsurf I think I started with a kit, then expanded.


----------



## brownnl

Here's my garage:


----------



## ionicatoms

Latest addition: Swagman X Mount Bike *Rack* Storage.



Got sick of having this thing in my way, so squeezed it in between the wall and the closest SteadyRack (rotating bicycle rack).



Informational video for anybody interested:


----------



## Herring

I'm happy with our garage renovation, ceiling, walls, and floors. Still able to get both cars in too.


----------



## CLT49er

Golfers. Thought I would share this. This hides your clubs from street view.


----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## Ware

Very nice @TheTurfTamer. I like the paper towel dispenser!


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Ware said:


> Very nice @TheTurfTamer. I like the paper towel dispenser!


Thanks! I use it all the time! Did you see the speed roller ? :lol:


----------



## Wiley

That's a cool set-up @TheTurfTamer. What pegboard system are you using?


----------



## pennstater2005

@TheTurfTamer Nice set up! Mind me asking what fridge what is? I've got the paper towel holders on my pegboard as well. I ended up with two...one for regular paper towels and one for shop towels. The shop towels are too expensive for little clean ups!


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Wiley said:


> That's a cool set-up @TheTurfTamer. What pegboard system are you using?


Wall Control


----------



## TheTurfTamer

pennstater2005 said:


> @TheTurfTamer Nice set up! Mind me asking what fridge what is? I've got the paper towel holders on my pegboard as well. I ended up with two...one for regular paper towels and one for shop towels. The shop towels are too expensive for little clean ups!


https://www.homedepot.com/p/NewAir-19-in-126-12-oz-Can-Freestanding-Beverage-Cooler-Fridge-with-Adjustable-Shelves-Stainless-Steel-AB-1200/205504266


----------



## pennstater2005

TheTurfTamer said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TheTurfTamer Nice set up! Mind me asking what fridge what is? I've got the paper towel holders on my pegboard as well. I ended up with two...one for regular paper towels and one for shop towels. The shop towels are too expensive for little clean ups!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/NewAir-19-in-126-12-oz-Can-Freestanding-Beverage-Cooler-Fridge-with-Adjustable-Shelves-Stainless-Steel-AB-1200/205504266
Click to expand...

Thank you. Been lookin'.


----------



## pennstater2005

Finished mine finally...... Added tv. Shelf above I built because there are water lines. Lots of silicone sealing. I hide here now fairly often like right now. Need a toilet. This is an old home and one of those garages that go under the house.


----------



## Nkoehn22

We moved into out new home June 23, 2020 the garage was a blank canvas when we started.


----------



## AndyS

Finished mine years ago, and then apparently forgot to clean it for like a year


----------



## rhanna

This was about 2 weekends worth of work to get all 3 inside. 
I found a new liquidation store in town. They had 6 husky wall mounted cabinets and 1 huge sandusky storage cabinet. Got all of it for $400.


----------



## Ware

Cross-posting this from my Lawn Journal...

We are doing the Penntek Chip System on our garage floors. We looked into a few different products offered by local contractors and liked this one the best.

We have a lot of garage space, so it wasn't cheap - but it is looking really nice and I think we will be glad we did it.

The hoses up high on the back wall of garage 2 are for a 2-ton ductless mini split. I will utilize that garage as my "shop".


----------



## jayhawk

2 ton ...wow. I guess the manual J calcs of warm vehicles and sun/windows, lay the hammer down!

Like it, no better time to apply


----------



## Shindoman

Nice Garage space. I like those large windows with a great view.


----------



## Ware

jayhawk said:


> 2 ton ...wow. I guess the manual J calcs of warm vehicles and sun/windows, lay the hammer down!
> 
> Like it, no better time to apply


Thanks! I agree - I spent 2 hours clearing out the garages before they showed up and we don't even live there yet. It would be tough to unload a full garage to do the floors later.

I think a garage would probably be manual N.


----------



## Ware

Shindoman said:


> Nice Garage space. I like those large windows with a great view.


Thanks! It's not complete, but you inspired this feature!

The receptacle up high is on the switch down low, so washing cars should be as simple as opening a valve, flipping the switch, and spooling off some hose.

I am really excited about this setup. :thumbup:

Side note - we have a tankless on the other side of that wall in a closet, so I'm going to bring a hot out next to the cold when the plumber comes back to set my garage sink. It was an oversight on my part at top-out. I think the max water inlet temp on the Kranzle is 140°F (60°C), which happens to be the max temp setting on a Rinnai.

I also need to figure out what I'm going to do about wand storage.


----------



## MasterMech

@Ware as beautiful as that garage floor is, you are going to question yourself every time you drop a small screw on it and it disappears! :bd: :lol: yeah, color me jealous.


----------



## Shindoman

@Ware I couldn't be happier with the Kranzle set up. It gets used a lot. I keep an extra 100' hose so I can reach almost anywhere on my property. The only negative is it doesn't have enough pressure to run my 
Circular sidewalk cleaner. I sprung for the Mosmatic wand holder. Works great, just leave a small pail under it as it drips even after you release the pressure.


----------



## Slim 1938

Nice @Ware! Man that garage looks great.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Walls and ceiling got painted today, and floor got epoxied. The beige is beiger than I thought it would be, but oh well! Still came out nice.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Ware said:


> Cross-posting this from my Lawn Journal...
> 
> We are doing the Penntek Chip System on our garage floors. We looked into a few different products offered by local contractors and liked this one the best.
> 
> We have a lot of garage space, so it wasn't cheap - but it is looking really nice and I think we will be glad we did it.


If you don't mind me asking, what was the $/sqft cost all-in? Or a rough estimate if you don't want to say. What level of customization did they offer, or is it pretty plug-and-play? We're (READ: I'm) in the market for this and don't even have an idea of the cost estimate.


----------



## Ware

jeffjunstrom said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cross-posting this from my Lawn Journal...
> 
> We are doing the Penntek Chip System on our garage floors. We looked into a few different products offered by local contractors and liked this one the best.
> 
> We have a lot of garage space, so it wasn't cheap - but it is looking really nice and I think we will be glad we did it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what was the $/sqft cost all-in? Or a rough estimate if you don't want to say. What level of customization did they offer, or is it pretty plug-and-play? We're (READ: I'm) in the market for this and don't even have an idea of the cost estimate.
Click to expand...

I paid $5/sq ft all-in. As far as options, there were maybe 6-8 different chip color options.


----------



## WhiteSubi

Ware said:


> Cross-posting this from my Lawn Journal...
> 
> We are doing the Penntek Chip System on our garage floors. We looked into a few different products offered by local contractors and liked this one the best.
> 
> We have a lot of garage space, so it wasn't cheap - but it is looking really nice and I think we will be glad we did it.
> 
> The hoses up high on the back wall of garage 2 are for a 2-ton ductless mini split. I will utilize that garage as my "shop".


We have a similar, "full broadcast" floor in our garage and absolutely love it. It makes working on anything in there way more enjoyable vs a stained, dirty concrete floor. I am super jealous of all of your outlets. You can never have enough in a garage. You did it right.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

Contemplating between Swisstracks and Epoxy, leaning a bit more towards the tiles because I figured if there is any damage I simply replace the damaged tiles rather than trying to repair a small area of epoxy and having it match the rest....but your floors look so good I'm back at the confused stage again....


----------



## Ware

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Contemplating between Swisstracks and Epoxy, leaning a bit more towards the tiles because I figured if there is any damage I simply replace the damaged tiles rather than trying to repair a small area of epoxy and having it match the rest....but your floors look so good I'm back at the confused stage again....


I strongly considered that Swisstrax flooring, but living out in the country I worried about how much dirt/debris would accumulate underneath it.


----------



## Ware

WhiteSubi said:


> We have a similar, "full broadcast" floor in our garage and absolutely love it. It makes working on anything in there way more enjoyable vs a stained, dirty concrete floor. I am super jealous of all of your outlets. You can never have enough in a garage. You did it right.


Thanks. I agree you can't have too many. We also added a 50A receptacle so I can run a decent size welder.

:thumbup:


----------



## testwerke

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Contemplating between Swisstracks and Epoxy, leaning a bit more towards the tiles because I figured if there is any damage I simply replace the damaged tiles rather than trying to repair a small area of epoxy and having it match the rest....but your floors look so good I'm back at the confused stage again....


I have both in my garage. Epoxy in main area and Swisstrax in workbench area. I greatly prefer and recommend 100% solids epoxy floor. I would have done epoxy in the workbench area had I not already bought the swisstrax. Happy to answer any specific questions between the two.


----------



## WhiteSubi

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Contemplating between Swisstracks and Epoxy, leaning a bit more towards the tiles because I figured if there is any damage I simply replace the damaged tiles rather than trying to repair a small area of epoxy and having it match the rest....but your floors look so good I'm back at the confused stage again....


I didn't have the Swisstracks but I had the Racedeck tiles in my last garage which is close to the same thing. I really liked the Racedeck tiles with the exception of anytime I wanted to use a jack and jack stands it would dent the tiles. It drove me insane. I had to put a piece of wood under the jack and jack stands to keep them from denting. But, like you said, you can always just pop them out and replace them. It might not be as big of a deal with the Swisstracks though. With that said, I love my epoxy floor I have now. I don't think I would go back to the tiles.


----------



## WhiteSubi

Ware said:


> WhiteSubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a similar, "full broadcast" floor in our garage and absolutely love it. It makes working on anything in there way more enjoyable vs a stained, dirty concrete floor. I am super jealous of all of your outlets. You can never have enough in a garage. You did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I agree you can't have too many. We also added a 50A receptacle so I can run a decent size welder.
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Oh man, that is way awesome! Jealous for sureeeeeee.


----------



## Ware

Cross-posting this from another thread...

Here is my Kranzle setup. I used it a few times before we moved, but haven't had a chance to test out the built-in setup yet. I had our plumber pipe the inlet side. There are some things I might have done differently there, but I think it will work fine.


----------



## turfnsurf

Ware said:
 

> Cross-posting this from another thread...
> 
> Here is my Kranzle setup. I used it a few times before we moved, but haven't had a chance to test out the built-in setup yet. I had our plumber pipe the inlet side. There are some things I might have done differently there, but I think it will work fine.


That looks cool!

What are those two things? I am going to guess that the top one is an air compressor.


----------



## testwerke

Ware said:


> Cross-posting this from another thread...
> 
> Here is my Kranzle setup. I used it a few times before we moved, but haven't had a chance to test out the built-in setup yet. I had our plumber pipe the inlet side. There are some things I might have done differently there, but I think it will work fine.


OG Spec!


----------



## jayhawk

https://lmgtfy.app/?q=kranzle+power+washer


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

So to use this you need to flip the valves open for the temp wanted and then flip the switch to start the compressor? Do you use a soap canister on the gun or is there somewhere to plumb that in with this system?


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

Murfandturf said:


>


Any info on those cupboards? You've got the ideal setup in my eyes. Just clean white all around and the Mercedes to match.


----------



## WhiteSubi

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on those cupboards? You've got the ideal setup in my eyes. Just clean white all around and the Mercedes to match.
Click to expand...

I believe he has these. Absolute MINT garage setup in white not to mention his Chevelle that has the perfect look and stance in my book.

http://www.ulti-mategarage.com/


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

WhiteSubi said:


> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on those cupboards? You've got the ideal setup in my eyes. Just clean white all around and the Mercedes to match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe he has these. Absolute MINT garage setup in white not to mention his Chevelle that has the perfect look and stance in my book.
> 
> http://www.ulti-mategarage.com/
Click to expand...

I was wrong about mercedes, it was a Lexus wheel in the pic. His garage is all over that site, very cool. Those are super nice but quite spendy. I'm sure worth it but outside my garage budget at the moment.


----------



## WhiteSubi

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> WhiteSubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on those cupboards? You've got the ideal setup in my eyes. Just clean white all around and the Mercedes to match.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he has these. Absolute MINT garage setup in white not to mention his Chevelle that has the perfect look and stance in my book.
> 
> http://www.ulti-mategarage.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wrong about mercedes, it was a Lexus wheel in the pic. His garage is all over that site, very cool. Those are super nice but quite spendy. I'm sure worth it but outside my garage budget at the moment.
Click to expand...

I hear you there! I would love to have something like these but definitely out of my budget at the moment as well.


----------



## Cdub5_

One of these days after reading this thread it's gonna cost me $3 grand. I better watch it lol!

I love all the upgrades everyone has done.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I recently reorganized my garage. It is your basic garage. Someday I plan on hanging green board and possibly pegboard. I just ordered two two-door cabinets and a hanging cabinet.

Last week during the storm, I hung up all of my yard tools.


----------



## tdcarl

Lawn toys all stay in the shed out back.


----------



## soupy01833

My garage is a little different. Had to build a shed for the lawn tools


----------



## Nkoehn22

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B09GJDfWGpDgOC;C6F70A30-873C-4D40-A86E-77DA4A85D494


----------



## Nkoehn22

From Fall 2020, I now have a bar table with four directors chairs of my favorite sports teams colors gong around it.


----------



## BentleyCooper

@soupy01833 do you like the GCquad?
Had a GC2 a few years ago and it was great. Just bought a Flightscope a few weeks ago, but haven't really had time to give it a good test.


----------



## soupy01833

love the quad. best indoor LM available


----------



## Drix

Turned my YJ into a Golf Sim.


----------



## ionicatoms

I renovated my parent's garage.

Starting point, floor is filthy, cracked, with pine needle imprints. Vertical storage was dowels glued into holes. A bit strange if you ask me. 




First, I cleaned the walls and painted. I tried the "Frog Tape" for masking. It was a little better. Not sure I would buy again:


Then I hung the Track Rail:


… and another TrackRail:


Added a WallControl Pegboard:


Refinished the floor with Penntek 3 layer chip system:


Added two Husky racks:


Hung two more TrackRails:


Dropped in a new toolbox:


Added another WallControl pegboard over the grill:


----------



## Ware

Looks great @ionicatoms!


----------



## Nkoehn22

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B09GJDfWGpDgOC


----------



## tommyboy

Is Virginia a city in Wisconsin?


----------



## lsk5013

Spring cleaning finally complete with a little SwissTrax addition. Super happy with how it came out!  Not pictured are the open bags of granular pre-em and the spreader. And my wife's car which makes the garage so much tighter space-wise. :|


----------



## Ware

lsk5013 said:


> Spring cleaning finally complete with a little SwissTrax addition. Super happy with how it came out!  Not pictured are the open bags of granular pre-em and the spreader. And my wife's car which makes the garage so much tighter space-wise. :|


That looks really sharp!


----------



## MasterMech

lsk5013 said:


> Spring cleaning finally complete with a little SwissTrax addition. Super happy with how it came out!  Not pictured are the open bags of granular pre-em and the spreader. And my wife's car which makes the garage so much tighter space-wise. :|


Nice! and I approve of your wife's chosen mode of transportation!


----------



## pennstater2005

Couldn't find shelf liners for the 18x18 shelf so used ceramic tile. Hell of a lot cheaper too. Cuts a bit rough but hey.....


----------



## jmille9936

My garage and crawlspace. Garage houses my gym, tools, kayaks, bikes, and my wife's car, which is not shown currently. The most common used yard stuff is in the garage, the occasional use stuff goes in the crawlspace. Crawlspace height is 5-8. I am also 5-8. Makes for the occasional head knock.


----------



## itsmejson

Garage is coming together with a light gray polyurea floor coating. I am currently waiting for a set of Newage cabinets to put along the back wall


----------



## Ware

Looks great @itsmejson!


----------



## NJlawnguy

Bit cluttered, but no cars were in it at the time and happened to take this pic a little while back.


----------



## Humbert810

Not the best pictures but here are a few of the shed and the garage/bar!


----------



## Ware

Humbert810 said:


> Not the best pictures but here are a few of the shed and the garage/bar!


That is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Amoo316

Ohio plates and an UM and OSU flag, what in ******************** is going on in there?


----------



## Humbert810

Ware said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures but here are a few of the shed and the garage/bar!
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks man!


----------



## Humbert810

Amoo316 said:


> Ohio plates and an UM and OSU flag, what in ******************** is going on in there?


Both from Ohio originally. Moved to Florida October 2020. She is the buckeye fan :roll:

I grew up in an all Michigan household so I'm still a Wolverine!


----------



## Amoo316

Humbert810 said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio plates and an UM and OSU flag, what in ******************** is going on in there?
> 
> 
> 
> Both from Ohio originally. Moved to Florida October 2020. She is the buckeye fan :roll:
> 
> I grew up in an all Michigan household so I'm still a Wolverine!
Click to expand...

I kinda of figured the only two way I would see those two flags hanging together would be through marriage.


----------



## turfnsurf

Can someone do me a solid and explain to me what those boards or panels that @lsk5013 and @jmille9936 have to hang their tools up on?

I like that idea of being able to grab what you need right off the wall.


----------



## lsk5013

@turfnsurf - for the tools against the back wall, I have a very simple 8-10ft peg board mounted into the stud via some 2x4s (or close) on the back of it. All the the side I current have Rubbermaids FastTrack garage system. Overall, both are great to easily grab and go, and keep things organized off the floor. However, I'm not in love with the FastTrack though. Hooks slide and don't actually clamp into place, and pop off too easily when grabbing tools too. Happy to help and feel free to PM if you want more details or have more questions.

Here's a close up of the peg board…


----------



## jmille9936

turfnsurf said:


> Can someone do me a solid and explain to me what those boards or panels that @lsk5013 and @jmille9936 have to hang their tools up on?
> 
> I like that idea of being able to grab what you need right off the wall.


My slat wall organization is from Gladitor. I've been pretty happy with it, tho it was a bit pricey. There are a couple other brands of similar. Unfortunately each brand is proprietary.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn

I tried to make all the tools flush with the studs, or close to it.

.


----------

